# Compilazione KDE3.2 e Xine

## berus

Ciao a tutti. Premetto che ho già letto tutti i post che ho trovato qua sul forum ed alcuni di google.. ed a parte errori umani che posso aver fatto ho provato tutte le soluzioni trovate. Dal commento della linea per sparc nell'ebuild a diverse variazioni dei CFLAGS.

Durante l'emerge di KDE3.2 xine mi ritorna l'errore dello zoom_filter_xmmx .. Ho un pentium4 e il sistema è minimale dato che ho appena installato gentoo (non posso postare errori perchè sono su un'altro pc, ma sono uguali a quelli che si trovano sul forum). Se non installo xine ne risente KDE? E come faccio a far continuare l'emerge di KDE   :Embarassed:  ? Altrimenti metto XFCE anche su desktop..

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Presumo che stai parlando delle xine-lib. Anche ha me ha dato lo stesso errore che ho risolto compilandole con la seguente linea:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" emerge xine-lib
```

Penso che non gli piaccia tanto l'ottimizzazione pentium4.

----------

## berus

Si effettivamente è xine-lib. A dir la verità ho già provato anche con questi flag sicuramente con la rc3.. con la rc2 forse no. Il problema è che la compilazione con questi flag si interrompe prima per errori riguardanti asm, GENERAL_REGS e postProcess_MMX2 sui quali non ho trovato post...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che USE hai settato? posta l'output di 

```
# emerge -pv xine-lib
```

----------

## berus

media-libs/xine-lib-rc2 +X +aalib +alsa +arts +avi +directfb +dvd -esd -gnome +nls +oggvorbis +sdl -speex

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Al massimo prova con pentium3.

----------

## berus

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Al massimo prova con pentium3.

 

Già provato..

----------

## MyZelF

 *berus wrote:*   

> E come faccio a far continuare l'emerge di KDE   ?

 

Puoi provare con un

```
# emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

(oggi è argomento ricorrente...  :Smile:  )

---edit---

hai provato anche

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" emerge xine-lib
```

come consigliato nei post da te citati e da fedeliallalinea?Last edited by MyZelF on Sun Feb 08, 2004 7:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## berus

Nuova compilazione, nuovi errori.. Con i flag di fedeliallalinea ottengo errori della variabile mbWidth su postProcess_MMX, postProcess_MMX2 e postProcess_3dNOW ...   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

> postProcess_3dNOW ...  

 

3Dnow non é roba di AMD? Non é che provando troppo hai messo qualcosa di sbagliato nella USE e/o CFLAGS?

----------

## berus

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *berus wrote:*   E come faccio a far continuare l'emerge di KDE   ? 
> 
> Puoi provare con un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Li ho provati tutti!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Skippando xine-lib la compilazione è andata a buon fine, ma non ho potuto provare niente perchè dovevo venire al lavoro..

Si, 3Dnow è per AMD ma anche gli altri pentium dell'errore non sono processori in uso...  Pazienza, stasera controllo cosa non funziona senza xine-lib.. sempre che KDE parta al primo colpo!

Grazie ragazzi! Ciao

P.S.: appena KDE funziona riprovo la compilazione e posto gli errori..

----------

## adarkar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Presumo che stai parlando delle xine-lib. Anche ha me ha dato lo stesso errore che ho risolto compilandole con la seguente linea:
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" emerge xine-lib
> ```
> ...

 

questo thread è un po' vecchiotto però io mi sto apprestando a emergeare kde, e mi hanno detto che 5 orette ci stanno tutte. nel caso devo essere pronto a fronteggiare l'errore con le xine-lib? ovvero meglio prevenire che buttare via 3 ore di compilazione?  :Smile: 

io come CFLAGS ho

```
-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe
```

dunque è meglio se compilo prima xine-lib togliendo il -march=pentium4 e poi faccio emerge kde?

o magari nel frattempo (da febbraio ad oggi) il probl è stato risolto?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## berus

Io sono passato a XFCE e per motivi di tempo non ho più provato niente.. Cmq credo che il bug (sempre che si trattasse di bug e non della mia configurazione) sia stato risolto..   :Surprised: 

Ciao

----------

## adarkar

thx ^^

però io mi sa che per ora userò kde, perchè devo prenderci un po' la mano, poi ho intenzione di provare fluxbox

ciao!

----------

